# Pegasus X 3230  - kein Sound



## Ossi (22. August 2009)

Ich habe auf dem Pegasus X 3230 von K & M Elektronik Windows Vista 64 Bit Home Premium installiert, jedoch funktioniert der Sound nicht (weder Onboard noch Kopfhörer, BIOS piepst, also ist der Speaker vom Board richtig angeschlossen).
Im Gerätemanager sind auch keine Audiogeräte und Codecs auflistet, nur der Realtec ALC 662 Soundtreiber (keine Fehlermeldung).

*Board ASRock N 68-S*
5.1 CH Windows® Vista™ Premium Level HD Audio (*Realtek ALC662 */ VIA® VT1708S / VT1705 Audio Codec)
Windows Vista 64 Bit Home Premium SP 2
neueste Treiber von der Herstellerseite des Motherbords

Bei der Erstinstallation der Treiber wurde in der Taskleiste angezeigt, daß kein Ausgabegerät installiert ist. Bei der letzten Installation (Mausklick rechts als Administrator) war dieser Fehler behoben.

Bei der Installation des Treibers von mitgelieferten CD kam kurz eine Meldung, daß vor der Installation in XP 64 Bit ein bestimmter Patch zu installieren ist. Diese Meldung ist aber gleich wieder verschwunden und kommt so kurz, daß man sie nicht lesen kann. Auf der Herstellerseite des Boards gibt es auch keinen Patch der den Onboard-Sound betrifft.


----------



## Stonefish (23. August 2009)

Entschuldige die plumpe Nachfrage, aber hast Du schon im BIOS nachgeschaut, ob der Onboard-Sound vielleicht deaktiviert ist? Das würde immerhin die Tatsache erklären, dass keine Audiogeräte im Gerätemanager angezeigt werden, wobei mich dann allerdings wundert, dass die Treiberinstallation trotzdem durchgeführt wurde.

Aber erstmal die einfachen Lösungen ausschließen.


----------



## Ossi (23. August 2009)

*Das war das Erste, was ich gemacht habe.*
Ein BIOS-Update kann ich mir sparen, da ist die Version 1.4 drauf und Audioprobleme wurden mit der Version 1.3 gefixt (_never touch a running system_).
Irgendwie habe ich den Sound jetzt hinbekommen aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht, da der interne Lautsprecher nicht funktioniert. Die Kopfhörer an Panel vorne funktionieren und die Meldung, daß kein Ausgabegerät installiert ist, ist weg.
Was mich jedoch wundert ist, daß in der Systemsteuerung unter Audiogeräten nur "Realtek High Definition Audio" angezeigt wird und nichts weiter ....... ?


----------



## Stonefish (24. August 2009)

Hat der interne Lautsprecher denn überhaupt schon mal funktioniert? Soweit ich weiß hat der nämlich eigentlich überhaupt keine Verbindung zum Soundchip. (Das Gepiepse beim Booten funktioniert ja schon bei einem gerade zusammengebastelten Rechner, der noch nich mal ein Betriebssystem drauf hat ... geschweige denn Soundtreiber)

Daher vermute ich, dass dieses Problem von Deiner Treiber-Odysee unabhängig ist. (Guck doch mal ins Gehäuse ob der interne Lautsprecher richtig angeschlossen ist.)

Mal vom internen Lautsprecher abgesehen - funktioniert die restliche Soundwiedergabe jetzt zufriedenstellend? Falls nicht, kannst Du es ja noch mal mit einer wirklich gründlichen Treiberde- und neuinstallation probieren.

Also:

1. Im BIOS den Onbordchip deaktiveren.
2. Am Besten im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber deinstallieren.
3. Zur Sicherheit vielleicht noch einen Registry-Cleaner drüber jagen. (z.B. CCleaner)
4. Im BIOS den Chip wieder aktivieren.
5. Neustarten und den aktuellsten Treiber von der ASRock Seite installieren.
(Ich konnte leider auch keinen aktuelleren finden, auf der Website von Realtek werden zwar auch Treiber zum Download bereit gehalten, allerdings empfehlen die lieber die Mainboard-Treiber zu verwenden ... kA, vielleicht riskierst Du es ja mal trotzdem?)

Falls das alles nichts hilft und die Wiedergabe nach wie vor schlecht sein sollte, dann kannst Du entweder noch das Board reklamieren (Hast Du noch Garantie?) oder aber eine richtige Soundkarte dazustecken und den Onboard-Chip deaktivieren. Abhängig von Deinem Soundsystem und dem Anwendungsbereich kann das sogar eine sinnvolle Bereicherung sein. (Ich möchte meine X-Fi Xtreme Music in Verbindung mit einem 5.1 System jedenfalls gegen keinen Onbord-Chip der Welt eintauschen.)


----------

